# Straw for guinea pigs, your thoughts please



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I've always been told you shouldn't use straw for cavies as its sharp and can scratch their eyes. Some hay though is very hard and has sharp edges and surely can do the same.
Wheat straw can be harsh yes but barley straw is nice and soft so was just wondering what cavy keepers thought about this.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Chopped Barley straw is fine, i have used this for rabbits & guinea pigs with no ill effects :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i bed mine on barley straw on top of their shavings, keeps them nice and snuggily in this orrible weather.
mine eat it by the bucket full too.

wheat straw is very hard and sharp and not suitable, but oat or barley is fine.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

cool, well my guys are indoors so warth isn't the problem but i'm sure they would enjoy a little something different to chew on =)


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

have had over 100 guinea pigs always used straw shavings and hay. have used both types of staw. never cut it up. and only had one incident of which i presume was the straw. where a very thin layer across the eye was taken/ half hanging off. bathed it everyday in warm water. and heald its self within weeks. 100% sight in the eye too. 

they also like to eat straw too but less then hay. as they eat so much hay and poo and wee on it not nice in my mind.

every one to there own.:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats why i bed mine on straw and put a big handful of fresh hay in every day, that way they eat rather than poop on it.


----------

